# Possible extraction for meth?



## wannabeechemist (May 18, 2022)

I have access to both pseudo/ephedrine but they all contain povidone. I read that it is a bitch to deal with and makes A/B extraction impossible. This one doesn't contain it. Is it possible to extract pure pseudo from it? how would I do it step by step? I found a recipe for meth here just need some help to get started 

option #1
1 film-coated tablet contains 60 mg pseudoephedrine hydrochloride and 150 mg ibuprofen

Excipient content:

Tablet core content: calcium phosphate; starch, corn; sodium starch glycolate; hypromellose E-5; magnesium stearate

Tablet film coating contents: hypromellose E-5; macrogol 6000; talk; titanium dioxide; color Ponceau 4R lacquer 22% (E124)



if anyone knows how to deal with povidone and other crap option #2 

pseudoephedrine (lot more)loratadine(5mg)

Excipients:
The core of the tablet contains: lactose, monohydrate; starch, corn; povidone; magnesium stearate.
The tablet shell contains: sucrose; calcium sulphate, anhydrous; calcium sulphate, dihydrate; talk; rubber rosin;
gum arabic; zein; titanium dioxide; oleic acid; soap (in powder form); cellulose, microcrystalline; carnauba
wax; white wax.


----------



## William Dampier

wannabeechemist said:


> I have access to both pseudo/ephedrine but they all contain povidone. I read that it is a bitch to deal with and makes A/B extraction impossible. This one doesn't contain it. Is it possible to extract pure pseudo from it? how would I do it step by step? I found a recipe for meth here just need some help to get started



wannabeechemistCan you find ether for extraction? Povidone does not dissolve in ether, but dissolves in water. The ether extracts the base of ephedrine. There is a chance to separate


----------



## wannabeechemist (May 19, 2022)

This is my 3# oprion

Active substance: Each tablet contains 50.0 mg ephedrine hydrochloride.

Other ingredients: povidone, magnesium stearate, , maize starch, talc and lactose monohydrate (120.0 mg).


Yesss sir I can get Diethyl ether. What option suits the best for my purpose? Can you tell me all the solvents needed and step by step process to get the lovely precursor?


----------



## MadHatter

By crushing the pills as finely as possible, followed by simple water extraction, you would probably end up with a gel-like goo. The magnesium stearate is insoluble in water, and the talc and maize starch will make your water viscous. Worse if you heat the water, so use room-temperature water. Use A LOT of water. 
Povidone is insoluble in water. Ephedrine is very soluble in water. Let stand. Insolubles will eventually fall to the bottom. Decant the liquid into a filter, and pour in the goo last. Compress it or vacuum filter it to get as much water out as possible.

The water now contains lactose and ephedrine. Basify it with sodium hydroxide. Ephedrine freebase should appear as an oily layer on top. Pour in ether and shake, preferably in a seporatory funnel with very frequent venting. The ether layer should now contain ephedrine freebase, while lactose stays in the water. Drain and discard the water layer (bottom). Pour some anhydrous magnesium sulphate (dried Epsom salt) into the separated ether, swirl and let stand to remove any remaining water.
Now Bubble HCl gas or add HCL dropwise to acidify solution and bring back ephedrine salt which will precipitate. Filter, evaporate trapped ether. Done. Proceed to cooking D-meth in one of the many possible ways.


----------

